# Can't Mount NFS After Kernel UPgrade to 2.6.32

## Vorlon

After upgrading from kernel linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 to linux-2.6.32-gentoo, I can no longer mount remote NFS volumes.  If I downgrade the kernel back to linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6, it works just fine again

Here is my output:

# mount SuperServer.NerdWorld.org:/files/document    /docs -vvv

mount: fstab path: "/etc/fstab"

mount: mtab path:  "/etc/mtab"

mount: lock path:  "/etc/mtab~"

mount: temp path:  "/etc/mtab.tmp"

mount: UID:        0

mount: eUID:       0

mount: no type was given - I'll assume nfs because of the colon

mount: spec:  "SuperServer.NerdWorld.org:/files/document"

mount: node:  "/docs"

mount: types: "nfs"

mount: opts:  "(null)"

mount: external mount: argv[0] = "/sbin/mount.nfs"

mount: external mount: argv[1] = "SuperServer.NerdWorld.org:/files/document"

mount: external mount: argv[2] = "/docs"

mount: external mount: argv[3] = "-v"

mount: external mount: argv[4] = "-o"

mount: external mount: argv[5] = "rw"

mount.nfs: timeout set for Sat Dec  5 07:02:26 2009

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'addr=192.168.1.10,vers=4,clientaddr=192.168.1.100'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Operation not permitted

mount.nfs: Operation not permitted

The server is running NFSv4 on a Stable Debian system.   Nothing weird is occuring in the server's logs.  Here's the server's export file:

/files/document         192.168.1.0/24(rw,async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

Anybody have any ideas, other than downgrading the kernel?

BTW, how do you change the subject line to include "Solved".  I've tried a couple of times on other problems but it didn't "take".

----------

## strubbldesign

to add solved:

simply edit the initial thread title and add it to it

----------

## Flipperrr

Have the same problem... Check this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=538077

Just add "vers=3" to the mount options in your fstab.

----------

## Vorlon

Mounting with the "-o vers=3"  option fixed the problem.

Thanks for the advice, Flipperrr!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

For those using autofs, just add 

```
nfsvers=3
```

 to the file you use to determine your autofs mounts. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## nichocouk

Bless you Papy! Months of head scratching are now over!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

